
Phone Makers Could Cut Off Drivers. So Why Don’t They? - uptown
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/25/technology/phone-makers-could-cut-off-drivers-so-why-dont-they.html
======
Finnucane
Whn I am driving or on my bike, I like to play 'Drunk or on the phone?', a
game of guessing whether a driver exhibiting the signs of drunk driving is
actually drunk or just using their phone while driving.

It's always the phone.

~~~
uptown
Same. Tell-tale signals include driving slower than reasonably makes sense.
Drifting around the lane. The speed-up / slow-down pattern where they speed-up
while they're looking up, then slow down while they're typing. It's
infuriating how selfish drivers can be.

